# Female Helper



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you ever seen a female helper?

Are they out there? I've never seen any in Germany, are there any in the states?

If not... I may be the first one to be. I am seriously thinking about becoming a helper. I've been watching for so long, I know how to build up dogs, that's actually something I've learned and why not taking it a step further? I've got a 78 year old helper that would be willing to teach me and I know I can learn a heck of a lot from that man. He's a gem!!! 

Anyone else ever thought about becoming a helper?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Vandal (Anne).


----------



## jimmy dalton (May 19, 2010)

there are a couple female WDA schutzhund helpers in the states


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jimmy dalton said:


> there are a couple female WDA schutzhund helpers in the states


That is awesome. I've never ever seen any female helpers over here. They might exist but not in my area and a 200 km radius, that's for sure.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Never seen any in LG07


----------



## jimmy dalton (May 19, 2010)

I was stationed in Germany for 6 years (Grafenwoehr and Bamberg area) and I never saw one either. I still go to Germany about every two months to buy dogs for the military. I love it over there, dog clubs every corner it was great.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

They aren't common in the US, but there certainly are female helpers out there. More training helpers than trial helpers, though I do know of a few women classified as trial helpers through USA and other organizations. A nearby SDA club has 2 female decoys who also work their trials. I've done a fair amount of helperwork myself, and we have another woman in our club who's stepping up to learn some helperwork as well. Anne (Vandal) is one of the hands down best helpers out there of any gender.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> Anne (Vandal) is one of the hands down best helpers out there of any gender.


Yep, I saw this thread and that was the first name that came to my mind. I believe there are videos out there of her doing helper work. Check her website.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've thought about it, but it's a time commitment issue for me. At this point, I'm just more committed to focusing on my own dogs in all three phases. I will definitely do it a few times to get a better appreciation, and wouldn't mind running out of a blind when teaching dogs to run blinds. I would have no desire to become a trial helper or anything like that. If I wasn't so focused on training my own dogs (and already short on time!) it would interest me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris Wild said:


> Anne (Vandal) is one of the hands down best helpers out there of any gender.


I'll second that. She is also one of the most giving.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Anne has a some videos up on youtube. Really good stuff!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Thank you...nice to wake up to compliments...usually I just wake up and have to go right out to pick up dog poop for dozens of dogs. 

Lies, you should do it and so should the OP. You will never regret learning that side of things.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Anne is not only an excellent helper, but more importantly she is a top of the line "training" helper. There are two types of helpers out there, trial helpers, and training helpers. Trial helpers are able to catch dogs safely, and often become certified to work in trials where uniformity in handling the dog is of utmost importance. 
A training helper has to have knowledge, experience, and the ability to read dogs and understand what you are reading to make the adjustments so that the dog will learn and progress. There are few great training helpers in comparison to certified trial helpers and every dog training club that does protection work should have one. Anne, fits that Bill.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> Anne is not only an excellent helper, but more importantly she is a top of the line "training" helper. There are two types of helpers out there, trial helpers, and training helpers. Trial helpers are able to catch dogs safely, and often become certified to work in trials where uniformity in handling the dog is of utmost importance.
> A training helper has to have knowledge, experience, and the ability to read dogs and understand what you are reading to make the adjustments so that the dog will learn and progress. There are few great training helpers in comparison to certified trial helpers and every dog training club that does protection work should have one. Anne, fits that Bill.


Thank you. Drives me insane to hear clubs boast of their "national level certified trial helper", usually followed by their insistance that the helper is just perfect for my dog because, duh, he's certified at the national level. If I had to guess why most people don't understand the difference between the two, it's because they've never had the pleasure of watching a real training helper. It is a beautiful thing to watch. Training helpers are few and far between, unfortunately, even though everyone thinks their club has the best training helper to ever exist.

Anyways, I've never seen a woman doing helper work in person. I would LOVE to do it, absolutely would love it. I have given grips to trained dogs but that's the extent of my experience and that's how it will always be. Most dogs' legs are thicker than my arms and there are dogs out there that weigh more than me. There's no way I have the strength to do the kinds of things every good training helper should be able to do. I am jealous of those who do have that strength!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think any woman wanting to give it a try should do so. It is a great way to further one's own understanding by seeing things from a different perspective. 

Very good points on the difference between a good trial helper and a good training helper. I can't think of too many women who would have the physical strength and stamina to do lots of trial work, especially at big trials. But while good, *safe* trial helpers are important, good training helpers are even more important. Without one of those, you'll never get to trial. And when it comes to the innate traits that make for a good training helper, I think a lot of women can out-do a good number of men in that regard.



jesusica said:


> Anyways, I've never seen a woman doing helper work in person. I would LOVE to do it, absolutely would love it. I have given grips to trained dogs but that's the extent of my experience and that's how it will always be. Most dogs' legs are thicker than my arms and there are dogs out there that weigh more than me. There's no way I have the strength to do the kinds of things every good training helper should be able to do. I am jealous of those who do have that strength!


You might be surprised how far you can get in training helperwork without brute strength. Certainly there is some strength required, but not nearly as much as one would think and good technique and mechanics help make up for that. I've noticed many women helpers have better technique on a lot of things than a lot of men, probably in large part because they have to. They can't just outmuscle the dog as many men can, so they have to develop better mechanics.

But beyond that, the most important things that occur in training happen before the dog is given the bite. It's much more about reading dogs and responding appropriately to dogs and showing them the correct attitude in terms of what they need to see from a helper than it is giving bites and working the dog on the sleeve. It doesn't take size or physical strength to accomplish that.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

That's certainly true (and I think every woman has "the look" mastered, am I right fellas :wild but from the few grips I have given I also know any dog with decent arresting behavior will manhandle me, rendering me completely useless once they do have a grip. Then all the good training you just made is out the window. This is just me, though. Other women, have at it if you can and I'm jealous!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Well...I guess I kind of lean both ways on this. Since I am almost 5'11 and when I was younger, as physically strong as men my same size, I always kind of took the strength part for granted. It is true what Chris said that much of it is reading and reacting to the dog BUT...there are parts of it that require some speed, agility and for sure timing. If you lack strength you cannot always respond at the right time and if you are struggling to stay on your feet, you are not really concentrating on what needs to be done. Years ago, I did some trial work, I even worked the front half of one of our Regionals. However, I never considered myself, or had a real desire to be a trial helper, so, I did not focus on that aspect and in reality, I don't think I would have been really a great one. I just worked trials when we needed a helper. 
The other thing is, if you are not really strong enough to catch the dog , there is a bit of a fear factor involved and when you have that in your head, things start getting unsafe for not only you, but the dog. So, now that I have a replaced knee and I am not so young as I was, I catch myself on occasion, wishing I had just a bit more strength and speed and this is coming from someone who is not built like most women. So, that part does matter to a degree, and nowadays I am not so quick to take it for granted.

Having said that, if you are fit and have enough physical ability to play sports, I think there are things women do as the helper rather well. Mostly, women are genetically designed to multitask. They can do many things at once and when you work a dog, most of the time, you are doing many things at almost at the same time or switching back and forth very quickly. Women also operate more on the emotional side and that enables them to feel and read maybe a bit better. Many times, men have to be advised to not overdo the strength thing, meaning they don't respect the dog's power without being reminded. This is what I have noticed when I try to train them but at the same time, many seem to be a bit afraid to bring up enough attitude to present the right image to the dog. Takes a while to bring that part out of them. Oddly, women seem to pick that part up better than the men do. They can give really good "stink eye" to the dogs without much coaching at all. I am thinking that is genetic too. lol. On the other side of that is most women are not bothered by looking a little weak and when you can switch back and forth from really challenging the dog with your attitude and then quickly to a more frightened or weaker posture, you can really build up the aggression and power in the dogs. It is not about making the dogs endure being swung around and hit, it about teaching them they can overpower and control the helper. The helper can't be a wimp but still must give into the dog's power and that requires being "more" when you need to and being "less" when the dog shows more. 
With either gender, it takes a certain kind of personality to be a really good training helper. The best ones are rarely defined as being "nice" but you can see in the way they interact with the dogs, ( even off the field), that they have a certain something about them. They are very relaxed and natural in the way they handle dogs. Most have a little bit of a temper and learn how to use that in the picture they present to the dog. If you are meek, there is no point even trying. 
I have a friend who sometimes helps me when I want to get some really good barking and need a helper who presents the right picture. She has bred and raised GSDs for fifty years, has Rheumatoid arthritis and is 66 years old. She can bring out aggression better than most men twice her size and twice as strong,.... even with her limited physical ability. 

Whether you work the dogs or not, in my opinion, you have to understand helper work as well or better than your helper or you are going to have problems. Women too often just accept that they can't physically do it so they just leave it ALL up to the helper. Not really a good idea if you ask me. Read books that explain that part and try to see what is being discussed when you work your dog. Turning your dog over to someone else usually results in some problems.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anne,

Any specific books you would recommend in regard to learning what should be happening with the helper?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Probably the best one is "der Schutzhund". I have not read it but a couple of people had it with them when they came here to train and I read a few paragraphs. The parts I read were not an easy read because of the translation. It will most likely be a case of reading a section of it, working your dog and then reading it again. I learned what is in that book before the book came out, that is why I didn't read it but I may buy it at some point. I bought one for my last helper and it did help things to become clearer to him between what I was saying and then the way the book described it. Sometimes, when the same thing is stated different ways, it makes it easier to understand. 

I think it can be a disadvantage for the helper to have to figure things out all by themselves. The handler can offer some pretty good insight at times but it depends on what they have learned themselves. This can sometimes create a conflict but IMO, that is all part of SchH. You have to be ready to have a little debate now than then and mostly those debates can be very helpful and informative. I used to train with a club years ago.. almost everything I did as the helper they were asking me why I did it. That was probably one of the better learning experiences for me because when I explained to them what I was doing, I learned something myself. Teaching people can be a learning experience. Putting what I was doing into words, clarified it in my own mind, not just theirs. 

It is much easier to work a dog when the handler has as much understanding of the method and the goal as the helper Then it all kind of flows since the handler is not stepping on what the helper is trying to accomplish. On that subject, one of the things you figure out when you are the helper is just how important the handling during protection is. When the handler is slow or doesn't understand what to do, it throws everything out of whack. The helper gets the dog to the right drive level and along comes the handler and sucks it all back out without even realizing it. The best helpers I have trained with will get pretty impatient when that happens so, IMO, that is just one more reason why the handler needs to understand what the helper is trying to accomplish.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I do helper work for our club...pretty regularly. It keeps me in check and also helps the club and the other decoys. We have a rule that has few exceptions to it and that is to join our club, you MUST be willing to learn to decoy....You don't have to do it all the time but you have to do it at least 2x. We find that rule usaully keeps the less committed individuals out of the club and the more committed ones stay! 

I must say that I love helper work, I'm not as fast or good as the boys but I like doing it and I read a dog well. I work a Rottweiler that puts his butt into it every time he hits the sleeve, I have never been knocked down nor had an accident when catching a dog but I watch closely the other decoys and follow their instructions to a "T". Learning decoy work gives you a new appreciation for the sport of Schutzhund. I think anyone competing and training should at least learn a little helper work. I'll never be a trial helper but I like doing club stuff! 

Courtney


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

There are 2 Female helpers in our area clubs.....Mill Creek Schutzhund Club & Stateline Schutzhund Club.

JIMMY D.!!!...how the heck are you????:greet:
Carlos says hello also!!
Are you heading up in our area anytime soon?!
Robin


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Have you ever seen a female helper?
> 
> Are they out there? I've never seen any in Germany, are there any in the states?
> 
> ...


I would love to do some helper work some day when I have more experience. I love the training aspect of it. To me, it seems so much more subtle than obedience training and thus more challenging. I like that it requires you to really communicate with the dog and read them. Communication is my favorite part of dog training.

That said, I really am not physically capable. I have never been athetic in any way (last one picked in gym class and all that LOL), am not very physically coordinated, very short, and over weight. Also, do not have a poker face at all, so if a dog scared me, they would know it.  I am thinking that at some point I could help with the young dogs though. 

I admire women who are able to do helper work. I say, go for it! What do you have to lose?


----------

